# Das von dieser Anwendung unterstützte Audiogerät wurde nicht gefunden...



## rottammy (16. Juli 2009)

*Das von dieser Anwendung unterstützte Audiogerät wurde nicht gefunden...*

Moin, habe volgendes riesigen Problem: 

Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich keinen Sound mehr.

Soundkarte ist eine Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS auf Windows XP SP3.

Im Gerätemanager wird alles wunderbar erkannt und ohne fehlermeldung. aber wenn ich auf die Lautsprechereinstellungen gehe kommt nur "*Das von dieser Anwendung unterstützte Audiogerät wurde nicht gefunden.Die Anwendung wird beendet.*"

Dasselbe bei Soundmax, da kommt :"* Kein Soundmax Audiogerät vorhanden. Sie können die Soundmax Systemsteuerung nicht verwenden*"

Es muß irgendwie an den Treibern liegen, hab auch de und neu Installiert, aber ohne Erfolg.

Hab auch die neusten Treiber von der Creative web-seite geladen aber fehlanzeige.

Vielleicht haben sich alte und neue Treiber gegenseitig zerschossen als ich die neue installiert habe, seitdem besteht das Problem nämlich.

Bitte dringend um hilfe, bin am ende


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das von dieser Anwendung unterstützte Audiogerät wurde nicht gefunden...*

boardtreiebr und windows auch aktuell? irgendwas übertaktet?


----------



## HanFred (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das von dieser Anwendung unterstützte Audiogerät wurde nicht gefunden...*

vorschlag zur vorgehensweise:
1. treiber wieder deinstallieren (über die systemsteuerung)
2. in den abgesicherten modus booten
3. mit Driver Sweeper alle Creative-treiber beseitigen
4. normal booten und hoffen, dass es jetzt geht.$



btw: Soundmax ist doch gar nicht für Creative-karten oder täusche ich mich da? das hatte ich nur mal im zusammenhang mit onboard-AC97 im betrieb.


----------



## rottammy (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das von dieser Anwendung unterstützte Audiogerät wurde nicht gefunden...*

Alles versucht, aber negativ! hab nix übertaktet und windows ist aktuell.
Irgendwie erkennt die Creative software( z.b. lautsprechereinstellung) die hardware nicht bzw. kann nicht drauf zugreifen.
Genau wie soundmax, der zwar wie richtig gesagt nix mit creative zu tun hat aber trotzdem mit der soundkarte zusammen arbeitet, aber diese halt eben auch nicht erkennt.

Kurioserweise erkennt der Rechner aber die Soundkarte und zeigt sie auch einwandfrei im Gerätemanager mit an.

SysWiederherstellung hat übrigens auch nix gebracht.

Ich verstehs einfach nicht    

Kennt jemand nen fähigen PC-Doktor?? Geld spielt keine Rolle


----------



## Goddess (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das von dieser Anwendung unterstützte Audiogerät wurde nicht gefunden...*

Überprüfe ob auch alle entsprechenden Windows Dienste gestartet sind. _Start, Ausführen, services.msc_ Windows Audio sowie Creative Audio Service sollten gestartet sein mit dem Starttyp Autostart. 

Sieh in der Systemsteuerung, Sounds und Audiogeräte nach, im Reiter Audio nach ob dort die Soundkarte als Standard Audiogerät ausgewählt ist. Falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte so ändere das entsprechend. 

Sieh in der Audiosteuerung nach ob die Option Digital Output aktiviert ist. Sollte sie tatsächlich aktiviert sein mußt du sie deaktivieren.

Sieh im Bios nach ob alle Optionen für den Onboard-Soundchip deaktiviert sind. 

Überprüfe im Gerätemanager ob auch tatsächlich alle Treiber für die Audiogeräte installiert wurden. 

Lösche die Treiber erneut und lösche die Treiberreste. Danach installierst du die Treiber von der Treiber CD die der Soundkarte beilag. Ist das erledigt, verwende die Update-Funktion der Creative Software, um alle relevanten Treiber und Programme auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. 

Sollten die Treiber die mit dem Auto-Update heruntergeladen wurden dein Problem verursachen, so lade dir manuell die neuesten Treiber herunter. Deinstalliere und reinige dein System von allen alten Treiberresten, installiere die Treiber und sonstige Software von der Treiber CD und bringe sie mit den heruntergeladenen Treibern auf den neuesten Stand. 

Wenn diese Schritte alle nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen, so kannst du auch in Betracht ziehen, das deine Karte defekt ist. Es würde mich zwar überraschen wenn es so wäre, da das selbe Problem auch bei aktiviertem Onboard-Soundchip auftritt, allerdings ist es nicht ganz auszuschließen.


----------

